

Subtle Differences Which Distinguish an Entrepreneur from a Certifiable Nut - chrisauer
http://www.thinkentre.org/2009/08/subtle/

======
jacquesm
the about page says it all: "This is an example of a WordPress page, you could
edit this to put information about yourself or your site so readers know where
you are coming from. You can create as many pages like this one or sub-pages
as you like and manage all of your content inside of WordPress.".

Or is finishing a proudct not one of the 'subtle differences' ?

